# Happy Birthday Ruby, CalvinandHodges, Houchens, skellam



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 30, 2009)

4 are celebrating their birthday on 12-30-2009:

-Ruby (Age: hidden or unknown)
-CalvinandHodges (born in 1964, Age: 45)
-Houchens (Age: hidden or unknown)
-skellam (born in 1969, Age: 40)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Wayne (Dec 30, 2009)

Ruby
 CalvinandHodges
 Houchens
 skellam


----------



## Mindaboo (Dec 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday to all of you! Have a blessed day!


----------



## A.J. (Dec 30, 2009)

Happy birthday to you all!


----------



## Berean (Dec 30, 2009)

*Happy Birthday to all!*


----------



## Scottish Lass (Dec 30, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 30, 2009)

Happy birthday, all!

Houtchens (Melissa) -- you weren't supposed to hide your birthday from me!


----------



## Houchens (Dec 30, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Houtchens (Melissa) -- you weren't supposed to hide your birthday from me!



Sorry...I didn't want to make a big deal about it!! I am blessed just to be a part of Midlane...no need to fuss!!


----------



## baron (Dec 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday to all!


----------



## Michael (Dec 30, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Ruby (Dec 31, 2009)

Many happy returns to you all who shared my birthday! Thankyou to all those who wished us a happy day.
Melissa, it seems you and I have not revealed the year of our birth. I am going to take a plunge and guess that I am the oldest of the four of us. '62 model to be exact.


----------

